# Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas



## hjforster (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre im August nach Schweden in Urlaub.
Wir sind am See "Sommen" in der Nähe von Tranas.
Wer weiss welche Fische man dort fangen kann und mit welchem Gerät man angeln muss|kopfkrat .

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Reisender (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

@hjforster

na da hast du dir aber einen schönen see ausgedacht !! meine freundin ist in tranas aufgewachsen und ich war schon 4 mal zum angeln da.(schwester wohnt 20 meter vom ufer weg)

werde dir mal einpaar tips zusammen stellen !!! geht aber erst heute abend, da ich noch mit schweden vorher teleringe..und die karte mir wieder vor augen halten möchte...

Was ich sagen kann ist, das du ein boot brauchst, ansonsten weiß jeder in der stadt das du ein urlauber bist möchtest du camping machen oder dir eine hütte mieten???

gut zu fangen sind hechte, barsche, und weißfische. Auch im see sind röding eine seeforellen art, gefangen habe ich sie noch nicht, aber der schwager meiner freundin hat diese schon des öfterin gefangen.


----------



## Reisender (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

So wo machst du urlaub, gebe mir mal genaue angaben.
da der see nicht grade klein ist, und es einige sehr gute stellen auf forellen und co gibt.ich werde dir dann die angaben morgen abend rüber schicken..:m eine kleine zeichnung ist dann auch dabei, vieleicht hat der schwager sogar einwenig zeit mit dir raus zufahren, dann bekommst du bestimmt auch die schönen hechte.kannst du einwenig englisch ??? nicht viel !!!!!


----------



## hjforster (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Hallo,

mit folgendem Link siehst du das Haus:
http://www.novasol.de/nov/280.nsf/0/resulthouse?opendocument=&A=&F=&QH1=so5222&QH2=&QH3=&QH4=&SD=5-3-2005&ED=12-3-2005&country=208

Wir sind dort mit 3 Familien und das Haus muss ca. 12 Km von Tranas entfert sein. Ich werd mir morgen mal genau die Adresse besorgen, da ich nicht gebucht habe.

Gruß
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Reisender (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

@hjforster

das wäre gut von dir, da ich sonst einwenig auf dem schlauch stehe. da es sehr groß ist (die umgebung).....aber eine wunderschöne gegend, mit vielen sachen zum schauen. wenn ihr in Hätte seit könnt ihr auf dem großen zeltplatz wunderbar baden und abends wenn die gäste weg  super angeln....aber mehr wenn ich weiß wo ihr seit.. :k :k


----------



## Gädda fiskare (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Moin Reisender,

ich habe auch schon ein paar mal Zwischenstopp auf dem Campingplatz Torpön gemacht und kurz Wobbler und Gufis gebadet. Hat auch sofort schöne Barsche zum Abendbrot gegeben. Dieses Jahr will ich da aber etwas länger bleiben, weil es da einen schönen flachen Tümpel gibt, in dem sich meine kleine Tochter austoben kann. Was mich aber ineressiert sind Tipps, wo man Forellen und Saiblinge überlisten kann. Auf dem Campingplatz gabs da respektable Fische zu kaufen, die aus dem See stammen sollten und einige Trollingboote habe ich auch gesehen, ein Boot habe ich auch dabei....
Für Tipps wäre ich Dir dankbar.

Matze


----------



## hjforster (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Hallo,

also unser Haus liegt Im Ort "Sommen" so wie der See und ist wie bereits erwähnt ca 12 km von Tranas entfernt.

Hoffe das dir das hilft und ich super Tipps bekomme.

Vorab schon Danke  #6 

Gruß
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Uwe_H (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Boah, was ne nette Hütte, da gibts ja alles was das Herz begehrt...unbedingt das Boot (am besten mit Motor) dazumieten!!! Dann klappts auch mit dem Fisch!!!


----------



## Reisender (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Gute wahl, du hast das ganze feld vor dir....und am samstag werde ich mit leif sprechen und ihn für euch als gaid klar machen...viele schöne hechte werdet ihr vor der haustür fangen!! und ein besonders schöner größer barschberg liegt euch zu füßen.werde alles klar machen für euch, ihr müßt euch nur um ein gegeignetes boot kümmern, aber da werde ich Leif auch fragen ob er helfen kann.haben noch ein freund der auch da in der nähe wohnt der eine größere jacht besitzt vieleicht kann man da auch was machen....werde alles am samstag besprechen,da meine freundin geburtztag hat und da rufen die schweden wieder an........freut euch auf ein paar geile angeltage..... |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (1. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

@Uwe_H

genau die ganze region angel ich auch immer ab, ein besseren platz konnten sie ga rnicht wählen, um gute fische zu fangen.....und weiter unten können sie auch auf die im sommen und nur im sommen lebenden sommenforellen gehen. mindist gewicht zur entnahme 2,5 KG:m :m


----------



## hjforster (2. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Hallo,

             #a                    #: 

das hört sich ja echt super an. Kann es kaum erwarten mein Angelrevier zu testen.
Sind aber noch ein paar Monate bis zum "big Fish".

Nochmal vielen Dank  

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Harry M. Hecht (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Bin per Zufall über diesen Thread gestolpert (bzw. ein Freund von mir).

Wir sind ab nächstem Samstag im Nachbarhaus der verlinkten Residenz anzutreffen (S05388). Umso erfreulicher, dass man hier nur Gutes über die Gegend hört. Also bezüglich Angeln natürlich. Wir freuen uns wie Honigkuchen und halten es kaum noch im Büro aus. Tipps über Schweden und insbesondere natürlich über Sommen, nehmen wir jederzeit gerne entgegen.


----------



## pfingstangler (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*



hjforster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre im August nach Schweden in Urlaub.
> Wir sind am See "Sommen" in der Nähe von Tranas.
> ...


 
Ich habe schon auf einigen schwedischen Seen geangelt - der Sommen ist der schönste. Auf Grund der Größe des Sees solltest du unbedingt ein Motorboot zur Verfügung haben, am besten mit Echolot (nicht unbedingt wegen der Fischerkennung, wichtiger ist, dass du über interessantem Seeboden fischt). Im Lebensmittelgeschäft in Sommen (da bekommst du auch die Fiske Kort) kannst du eine hervorragende Tiefenkarte für den Sommen kaufen.

Neben den genannten Fischarten kann man im Sommen mit ein bisschen Glück auch Zander fangen, bei uns hat es beim Schleppfischen über 5 - 8 Meter Tiefe geklappt. Dafür musst du aber von Sommen aus ein gutes Weilchen Richtung Süden tuckern.

Gruß, viel Spaß und Erfolg
pfingstangler


----------



## Harry M. Hecht (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Auch wenn nicht an uns gerichtet, wir haben die Tipps übernommen und ein paar erfolgreiche Drills hinter uns gebracht. #6

Wir waren zu fünft in zwei Motorbooten, eines davon mit Echolot ausgerüstet, und haben vorallem an solchen "interessanten Stellen" und auch an Schilfbänken gefischt. Resultat: wir konnten in den 10 Tagen total 12 Hechte überlisten (4 davon wurden umgehend wieder freigelassen weil untermässig). Der kleinste lachte uns mit 48 cm entgegen, die beiden grössten Hechte spannten unser Massband bis auf 68 cm. Gefangen wurden diese sowohl an den Schilfbänken wie auch im tieferen Wasser (Kanten, Absätze).

Interessant fand ich persönlich die Tatsache, dass sämtliche Fische (ein kleiner Egli war noch dabei, der war aber auch zu klein und wurde umgehend freigelassen) ausschliesslich auf Wobbler reagiert haben.
Unsere Ausrüstung ist gross genug, wir haben alles einmal ausprobiert. Spinner, Blinker, Löffel, Gummifische... gebissen wurde alllerdings ausschliesslich nur auf Wobbler. Meine drei Hechte bissen auf blaue Wobbler (ca. 12 - 14 cm, 20 - 40 Gramm), die anderen verzeichneten aber auch Erfolg auf rot-weisse und Wobbler mit Egli-Musterung.

Das Gebiet rund um den Sommensee kann ich allen wirklich wärmstens empfehlen. Die Schweden sind sehr gastfreundlich und sogar wir Amateure haben was aus dem See geholt. Ein voller Erfolg.

Gruss,
Harry aka "Moderlieschen"
The Drills Basel


----------



## Fishmac (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Hallo Kollegen,

das sind doch noch Kinderhechte, die ihr da in Händen haltet. Habt ihr die denn wenigstens selbst gegessen? Also sowas setze ich definitiv sofort wieder ins Wasser zurück.

Zzzzzzzz!


----------



## Trottelfisch (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Guten Morgen..wir sind zu dieser Zeit(also im August) ebenfalls am Sommen...vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser... uns wurde vom Vermieter(selbst Angler) gesagt das Tieftauchwobbler im See den Erfolg bringen sollen...wir sind losgestiefelt und haben uns ein Paar besorgt...bei unserem Haus ist allerdings auch ein Motorboot dabei... MFG Trottelfisch


----------



## muschzina (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

hallo, 
ich bin hier neu, ich fahre in zwei wochen nach sweden
ort heist hestra. hat eine schon erfahrung gemacht|bla:


----------



## grst01 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Schweden am Sommen bei Tranas*

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier und auch über diesen Bericht "gestolpert" da ich mich auch ein wenig über den Sommen informieren wollte.

Werde Anfang September für 2 Wochen hoch fahren und frage mich welche Wobbler wohl am besten sind? Gummifische etc sind ausreichend vorhanden - Farben und Größen. An Wobblern besitze ich bis jetzt nur einen Hybrida in ca. 16cm und einen Turrus mit 20cm. Beide sollten so zwischen 2 - 4m geschleppt runter gehen und sind in blauen Farben (gedeckte Farben). Sonst habe ich noch ein paar Salmo Jerks (sinking) - Farben sind quer durch die Bank...

Bin am überlegen mir jetzt noch ein paar zu holen, die tiefer runter gehen -> 6m +

Sowas hier z.B. 
*HYBRIDA WOBBLER - Modell B3-RFR-20756*

Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mir einer ein paar Tipps geben kann, auch was Vorfach etc anbelangt... gehe zum Zeitpunkt "jetzt" von einem 13kg 7x7 Stahl aus...

Bitte schreibt recht fleißig

Grüße


----------

